# New pregnancy worry!!!



## Vinta (Jun 11, 2018)

I got gestational diabetes in first pregnancy and left type 2! Pregnant with second child 6 months later and onto insulin and now type 1!! It's been long process getting correct diagnosis!!

I am at pre pregnancy clinic at the min but I worry already is my diabetes going to get worse pregnant again and after having a 3rd baby?

I've had a tough time the last 2 years trying to get myself under control and I have 2 kids that I want to be there for and not struggling with a pregnancy or out of control diabetic after??

Any advice much appreciated??


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 11, 2018)

Really good luck Vinta & welcome to the forum. Try your best to control & sending some support to you


----------



## Pigeon (Jun 12, 2018)

Hello Vinta and welcome, what a journey you have had! Hopefully you now have the right diagnosis and so there's no more diagnostic curprises diabetes can throw at you in a 3rd pregnancy. One thing I don't know if you have is a Freestyle Libre? It's a flash glucose sensor so you can get a  reading instantly without having to finger prick and it shows you the previous 8 hours data. Really helpful for spotting trends and what foods cause a big spike and trying to time the insulin for these better - all helps to reduce your A1c. In some areas these are funding if you are pregnant or trying to concieve so it might be worth you asking about it?

What's you A1c, if you don't mind me asking? And what insulins are you on? Making sure you have the best insulin for you can help, as can a pump if you are struggling to get injections to give you good control - again you are more likely to get a pump if trying to concieve and it will help with good control in a pregnancy, so look into it.

Good luck with trying to get things under control, it should all be worth it in the long run.

Best wishes


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Vinta

It sounds like you are in a much better position now.  Previously you were trying to manage T1 Diabetes with T2 treatment which is not going to work.  Now you have the correct diagnosis and in a position to manage your insulin doses to match your needs.  Good to hear that you are already with the clinic. I cannot offer any advice on dealing with a pregnancy wihlst having T1 but there are others on here who have managed this and I am sure that they will be along with ideas.

Tell us a bit more about what insulins you are on and how you are managing. Are you on basal/bolus regime?
Have you been taught how to adjust your insulin doses to match your carb intake and to correct highs.

For anyone with T1 I would recommend the book Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents and Young People by Ragnar Hanas - considered to be the 'bible' for children and young people on insulin regimes. Don't be misled by the title - this book is relevant to people of all ages!  I was 53 when diagnosed and I still find it an excellent book, well explained and a good reference.  It certainly helped me to understand what was happening and to improve my management.


----------



## Vinta (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks every1 I'm currently carb counting and adjusting ratios and then my long acting insulin has been changed to levemir and still changing it around a little!

I'm also self funding the freestyle libre at min! 

Have got my hba1c down to 57 but I'm in tomorrow and know it will be up as I have let slip on things and snacking on sugary thongs stupidly!!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi Vinta.   As far as your body’s concerned, you now have a (obviously amazing) little parasite feeding off your blood glucose, and causing havoc, but mine always went back to
Normal type 1 after I’d finished breastfeeding.  It’s just difficult managing for those months.  Really good to hear that you’re perservering and going to clinics, because obviously it’s mega-important  etc.  

I’d echo whoever said before;  diabetes doesn’t switch from type 2 to 1, as in is unlikely to have got worse because you had a baby.  It seems more likely that you developed type 1 and because you weren’t a small child, it was misdiagnosed at first.  (I think there’s a third version MODY but know nothing about it?) Hopefully now you have the right diagnosis, you can also get the right support to keep it as level as you can during this tipsy turvy time.....

You can do it!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 31, 2018)

Yeah I agree, more likely they got it wrong the first time around. 

Sound like you are doing everything right.


----------

